# K750i wird nicht erkannt



## Julian Maicher (27. September 2006)

Hi,

mein K750i wird über ein USB-Datenkabel unter Ubuntu Dapper nicht erkannt.
lsusb zeigt an dem USB-Port kein Gerät an.
Das USB-Datenkabel ist definitiv heile.

Möchte das Handy eigentlich nur als USB Mass Storage Gerät verwenden.

Finde im Internet keine hilfreichen Informationen - vermutlich, weil standardmäßig das K750i von Ubuntu Dapper erkannt werden müsste, nur bei mir anscheinend nicht :-/

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?

Gruß,

Julian


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. September 2006)

Aha, dmesg ausgeführt, als das Handy angeschlossen war, danach ohne und dann wieder mit dem angeschlossenen Handy: Es wurde erkannt.
Kurios, ich werde das weiterhin beobachten ...


----------

